# The 8 puzzle for weekly competition



## Findnf (Mar 23, 2021)

me as a cuber takes me A Long time to do the 15 puzzle but when i tryed the 8 puzzle it was much easier than the 15 I personally think that it will attract more people to speed solving because it is easy to learn and easy to master



(by the way this is my. Opinion if you want to write your own opinions )


----------



## freshcuber.de (Mar 23, 2021)

I have both, but I think the 3 puzzle will even be easier than these two. Or should we check the 0 puzzle first?


----------



## freshcuber.de (Mar 23, 2021)

What is difficult to learn at the 15 puzzle?

Hint: 13+9, then 14+10 after the first 2 rows.


----------



## Findnf (Mar 23, 2021)

oh that will help thanks


----------



## Findnf (Mar 23, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> I have both, but I think the 3 puzzle will even be easier than these two. Or should we check the 0 puzzle first?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> i just want more people to come to speed solving


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 1, 2021)

Last week we spoke about it, and now it's here. What a surprise:

See also https://freshcuber.de/neu-3puzzle/


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 1, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Last week we spoke about it, and now it's here. What a surprise:
> View attachment 15289
> See also https://freshcuber.de/neu-3puzzle/


What's the point of doing 3 puzzle? There is no creative aspect and there is one solution which is trivial.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 1, 2021)

Please read the complete thread and check todays date...


----------



## freshcuber.de (Apr 3, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> What's the point of doing 3 puzzle? There is no creative aspect and there is one solution which is trivial.


April fool!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 4, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> April fool!


Haha you caught me. The picture looked legit though.


----------



## Findnf (Apr 4, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> April fool!


I did not expect that


----------

